# Circle cutting jig



## Eagledad (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck using a circle cutting jig on a Ryobi 9" band saw? I know it's not a great saw but it's all I have right now? I seem to be having trouble with the motor not being strong enough and the wheel not cutting straight. Is it me or the saw?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It is a rather tiny and underpowered saw but unless you're trying to cut fat dense wood at a super-fast pace it should be able to do a decent enough job - close enough that a cirlcle jig on the belt sander can clean it up.
If you're trying to rough out turning blanks, it's really not the saw for the job. But if you want to cut a 3/4"-1" circle for a plaque or something, it's possible. 
Blade tension will need to be very tight - no flex allowed.
And are you using a narrow enough blade? It usually says on the package how tight a radius you can cut with that particular width - that's the maximum, battlling every inch of the way radius. Reality is usually a tad bigger.

If you make some relief cuts then once you make a quarter turn or so you'll be able to remove some of the outer scrap. And if all else fails maybe you can make a simple circle-cutting jig for the router or router table. 
Good luck
Joe


----------



## Eagledad (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! I tried the smaller blade and it did a pretty good job. I was able to get at least close enough to then use my disc sander to clean it up.


----------

